# 30000 maintenance on Subaru.



## Clutchcargo (Mar 31, 2007)

I just got a price of $480 for doing the 30000 mile maintenance on my '03 Forester. That includes tranny flush, differential fluid change F&R, radiator flush, and brake fluid flush and new spark plugs. Does $480 sound expensive or is it in line? In the past I've done all my own maintenence but don't have easy access to a garage anymore.


----------



## NateHanson (Apr 15, 2007)

That sounds like a lot of work for a 30k mile service. Is that all recommended in your manual? 

http://www.cars101.com/subaru/subaru_maintenance.html

A quick google suggests that you only have to check the differential oil and transmission fluid, not replace them.


----------



## Clutchcargo (Mar 31, 2007)

The car has 50k on it and I've never brought it in for anything except for a recall on the transmission holding pin @ 12,000 miles. 
It's more preventive maintenance than problem maintenance. On one hand I've never brought the car in for any maintenance so $480 doesn't sound bad. On the other hand I'd rather spend the $480 on something else.

I'm debating if I should bring it in or just do the service in my driveway. I haven't checked the condition of the transmission fluid yet.


----------



## space_coyote (Nov 12, 2006)

Head over to Nasioc.com and find the Forester forum (near the bottom of the page, I think) Heck, I'll find the link...
http://forums.nasioc.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=36

There's not a ton of action there (the Forester part...there are TONS of Subaru enthusiats over there) but I think the guys that do chime in know what they're talking about. I mainly hide in the Legacy forum. Anyway, one word of advice is to make *sure *you search for your answer first.

Good luck!


----------



## NothingsLevel (Aug 27, 2006)

Sounds a little high but take into account your location & the shop's hourly rate. The 30K service I had done on my '03 Outback was around $350 I think, pretty much the same list of stuff done.

Another excellent forum for Subarus is http://www.subaruoutback.org/


----------



## nickster (Sep 17, 2007)

*Subaru 30K Mile Service*

My dealer wants $650 for a 30K mile service. Are these people NUTZ???

Fairfield County CT


----------



## NothingsLevel (Aug 27, 2006)

nickster said:


> My dealer wants $650 for a 30K mile service. Are these people NUTZ???


Ask them exactly what they'll be doing. That's the rate my father pays on his Durango and HD Ram in the Albany, NY area and there's a lot more involved with those services than the Subaru from what I recall.

The dealer may also have a different interpretation of the 30K requirements than the manual. Or, they may have a really high labor rate (though usually this isn't billed straight hourly, they have an all-inclusive price).


----------



## broadrickdp (Oct 19, 2009)

Clutchcargo said:


> I just got a price of $480 for doing the 30000 mile maintenance on my '03 Forester. That includes tranny flush, differential fluid change F&R, radiator flush, and brake fluid flush and new spark plugs. Does $480 sound expensive or is it in line? In the past I've done all my own maintenence but don't have easy access to a garage anymore.


Are they flushing the coolant system or just the radiator this is important because if you don't do a coolant flush subaru will not cover the head gasket up to 80k you have to do it by 60k and 480 is a good price


----------



## Mort (Nov 26, 2008)

Hell, the 60K on my Hyundai was over $1000 (included timing belt replacement), so I did it myself. It was a gigantic pain in the ass, but it saved me about $800.


----------

